# Rents in Sydney rents forcasted to rise by 40% in 2 years



## phoenix_n (14 Feb 2007)

Property crisis in Sydney

[broken link removed]



> *SYDNEY is in the grip of a property crisis with the supply of new houses falling to levels not seen since 1975, which is expected to push up rents*
> 
> *...*
> with research forecasting rents to rise by as much as 40 per cent within two years


 
Also good reading
[broken link removed]

I know there are a couple of posters here in Oz. What is your take on the current rental market in Sydney. 

Could the same happen here ?


----------



## Remix (14 Feb 2007)

The example they gave of a "ridiculously expensive" rent was about 1200 euro a month for a two bed apartment just 15 minutes walk from sunny Bondi Beach. 

Ridiculously expensive?? Hey! from a Dublin perspective, what an excellent deal !


----------



## Markjbloggs (14 Feb 2007)

Where in Dublin can you walk to Bondi Beach in 15 minutes?


----------



## Remix (14 Feb 2007)

"Bondi beach club is situated on Blakes corner, Stillorgan, Dublin 12"

Just not quite the same though  

[broken link removed]


----------

